# swollen mouth tissue



## Deadly_Kermit (Mar 16, 2008)

This problem has to do with a Pacific Treefrog, not a Dart, but I was hoping to get some input anyway.

My daughters friend has had a few Pacific Treefrogs for about 2 years. She called me over to her house today to look at her frog to see if I knew what was wrong with it. The frog looked active and alert, but the tissue inside its mouth is swollen to the point that it is sticking out of its mouth. At first I thought it was the tongue protruding, but after looking closer it seems to be the tissue on the top of the mouth. It has been that way for about two days and she says another frog now has the same ailment.

The frogs have been fed on a steady diet of feeder crickets for the last 2 years with no supplemental vitamins, so I believe a vitamin deficiency is a possibility. The other frogs are now getting dosed with supplements on their food, but the affected frogs are not eating so their water is now treated lightly with liquid supplements. 

Other than the feeding practices, I saw no obvious environmental problems.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what would cause this?


----------

